# THEME: Sunday, Bladdy Sunday!



## minicoop1985 (Jul 13, 2014)

I know, title's a stretch, but we needed another theme. Let's see your Hasselblads, guys!




The new Mir by longm1985, on Flickr



The Change by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Jul 14, 2014)

Pretty quiet.

In an attempt to jump start this thread here's  "Victors Classic" aka  "The Big Swede".




  


Maybe this one will be next off the shelf.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 14, 2014)

Always wanted one but never got a chance to get one.........:madmad:


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Always wanted one but never got a chance to get one.........:madmad:



Neither have I. That's why I can't contribute to this thread. Unless I can figure out a way photograph my envy and dashed hopes :cry:


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 14, 2014)

limr said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Always wanted one but never got a chance to get one.........:madmad:
> ...




Hasselblad 503CW 18 karat Gold Limited Edition .....................:hail:


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

Ooooooh! For some reason, I was expecting the entire camera to be covered and I was prepared to be utterly horrended, but I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the link. Pretty!


----------



## compur (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry, I am Hasselbladless.


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 14, 2014)

MC -- you should have called this guy for help...think this is fun???


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 14, 2014)

compur said:


> Sorry, I am Hasselbladless.



It happens to the best of us.

Izzie, I don't have a kilt small enough. At least TK made an appearance here... lol


----------

